# A New Arrival - Ezm2 Gsg9



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, I'll admit it... its not actually mine... Im not grumbling but a mate of mine does find some cool stuff and this GSG9 edition EZM2 is an example of that. Its mint and arrived here after being hand delivered to Perth and then sent on. For more info on the EZM2 you should look at the DeskDivers article I guess, we spent so much time writing it Im not about to start waxing lyrical again about it 
















Small Logo GSG9 is the best of the GSG9s imho










Sinn went cheap when they upgraded from the 403 Hydro to the EZM2, all they did was engrave EZM2 above the centered old Hydro logo... LOL Considering this watch outsold the 403 thats funny... but of course the 403 lives on whereas the 2 is discontinued. Go figure....



















This one has an interesting strap the likes of which is new to me on any Sinn - anyone seen one before? The clasp fliplock is laser etch signed and its made of thick rubber but very much from the 'lets logo up an aftermarket strap' school of thought... not bad, just different...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That has to be one of my favorites from the EZM range, it's just so clean looking... the dial and handset are just so right







Does make you wonder why Sinn discontinued it though


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice







.

This is at the very top of my list. I've actually been after one of these for a while but without any luck







. They don't come up very often (probably because the current owners don't want to let them go). Great watch. If your mate wants to sell.....









Rich


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys...

I love these watches... Ive had lots of them as well, and Ive always room for another...why did I sell the last one... sigh...


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice Jon. Certainly nicer than some of the other EZM special editions with their garish dial deco


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Great photos of a Sinn classic.

Rich, if it ends up where I think it's going to end up, the new owner doesn't flip watches


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

That strap looks extremely similar to the strap that was on my Oris BC3 ... except its inside out:










or the one on the Oris was ... 

Actually the Oris strap was branded on the inner face, but I've definitely seen unbranded ones on eBay and the like.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I was so tempted by these in the past, but could not get over certain 'sticking points', first that it is quartz, second that when the battery needs to be changed so does the oil (as far as I know), and finally the oil actually causes deterioration of the lume and other dial & hand finishes.

Still looks bl**dy great though


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Beautiful, very clean and crisp!!!

Still thinking about becoming a Sinn-er!!!


----------



## genghis (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Guys, New member here. I was doing a search for the Sinn GSG9 and came across this post... so i apologize if i am posting on an old topic.

I have one of the above pictured Sinn GSG9 watches with the entire set. The watch however is missing the Bezel. Otherwise it is in great condition both functionally and cosmetically.

Long story short, The bezel was lost during an apartment move.

I know this isnt a sales post but i just wanted to mention that i would like to sell the entire set in order to pay some bills.

If anyone is interested, i can be contacted at [email protected] for pics and if you want to make an offer.

I am a regular on the MWR, Timezone forums and will hopefully start contributing here as well.

many thanks for letting me be a part of this forum.

best.

kk

A few pics :


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Stanford said:


> I was so tempted by these in the past, but could not get over certain 'sticking points', first that it is quartz, second that when the battery needs to be changed so does the oil (as far as I know), and finally the oil actually causes deterioration of the lume and other dial & hand finishes.
> 
> Still looks bl**dy great though :thumbsup:


They remain quartz  , but they have changed the oil they were using and this no longer reacts with the indices and hands.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Rinaldo1711 said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > I was so tempted by these in the past, but could not get over certain 'sticking points', first that it is quartz, second that when the battery needs to be changed so does the oil (as far as I know), and finally the oil actually causes deterioration of the lume and other dial & hand finishes.
> ...


...and I was so tempted I ended up with one, and then sold it (not a GSG9 version) :blink:

Lovely watch, though

Gengis - why not send it to Sinn for repair, I'm sure it would be easier to sell if it was intact


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well Sinn has a patchy history with bezels on these watches so there is no guarantee they will have one Im sad to say. Anyway, Ive droppped you an email Genghis (weve spoken a few times about other things) as Ive been after one of these..


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

JonW said:


> Well Sinn has a patchy history with bezels on these watches so there is no guarantee they will have one Im sad to say. Anyway, Ive droppped you an email Genghis (weve spoken a few times about other things) as Ive been after one of these..


Hi,

I too have been after one of these for a while, If johnW does not buy it I could well be interested.

Cheers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry mate, its on it way to me for some TLC. After havin the one that started this thread hanging around for a while made me hanker again... this will be the 5th or 6th one of these Ive bought... eeek.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm big fan of all things Sinn (except maybe that action man monstrosity). That really is a quality bit of kit.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JonW said:


> Sorry mate, its on it way to me for some TLC. After havin the one that started this thread hanging around for a while made me hanker again... this will be the 5th or 6th one of these Ive bought... eeek.


Well just make sure you keep this one :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry mate, its on it way to me for some TLC. After havin the one that started this thread hanging around for a while made me hanker again... this will be the 5th or 6th one of these Ive bought... eeek.
> ...


or at least sell it to 11oss when you've finished with it


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Or you could sell me yours  I;d prefer teh hydro for teh red date window


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

11oss said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


This is exactly why I suggested that Jon sells you his when he's finished with it :lol:

But rest assured, if I ever decide to let mine go I'll be PMing you


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Cheers, I was only joking but yes I would apreciate a PM if and when the time comes.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

11oss said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


I never noticed the date window/colour difference until you mentioned it :huh:


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Stanford said:


> 11oss said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Does that mean you don't like yours anymore and would want to flip it


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

11oss said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > 11oss said:
> ...


It went a little while ago


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Stanford said:


> 11oss said:
> 
> 
> > Stanford said:
> ...


Oh well never mind.

I think thats the one that was sold on here twice and both times I was away with work so missed the advert until it was too late 

I've been such a good boy too! put money aside for one ages ago and I have not bought another watch since.

One will turn up eventualy. I have found 2 on german ebay but both sellers refused to ship to the UK for some strange reason.

or I could save up some more and get an EZM1  nah too expensive at the moment and the oil filling interests me. You neve know when you need to dive to 5000 meters do you!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I am hoping that I wont sell this one... I bought most of the others for the DeskDivers article. Half way through writing that I had a problem with one and it had to go back to Sinn. Sinn were going to take a while and back then these were pretty plentiful so I just bought another. Of course we are talking straight Hydro versions, not the GSG9s. After the article was done the watches just slipped back into circulation and I missed having one around and its been niggling me. Amusingly the original EZM2 I had I actually owned twice, I bought it off a mate, he wanted it back so I caved in, and then I had it back again later and he had it back again after that when he badgered me again! Its a tangled web. LOL

Interestingly the used prices of these watches have really taken a punt upwards the past year. Of course any watch with as string a following as theEZM2 will jump when discontinued but it seems this tough quartz can kick it with the big guys. It used to be that they were plentiful and cheap but it seems now that even the normal Hydro models are selling for close on the original RRP when used but in good condition with box and papers etc.

The date wheel choice is interesting on the GSG9. It seems that the GSG9 guys dont like red dates and these models all seem to have the original 403 date setup even though the crown is reversed as expected on an EZM2. The red date is very slick on the normal EZM2 inho and I wish these had it really but cest la vie.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Well I am hoping that I wont sell this one... I bought most of the others for the DeskDivers article. Half way through writing that I had a problem with one and it had to go back to Sinn.


and I have it now, and I'm wearing it today


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im starting to think a Friday thread subject of 'Ex JonW watches might be worryingly easier than I would have thought.... hmm' 

Its a great watch mate... Im a bit jealous you have it... I do love these... I wonder who bought the others... hmm... :huh:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Im starting to think a Friday thread subject of 'Ex JonW watches might be worryingly easier than I would have thought.... hmm'


That's a really good idea actually :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dam can't play, maybe if you include ex "JoT" watches as well, we should have a very high turn out :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

You could always buy something from me Phil   :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mate I'd love to, but the credit crunch has hit my watch budget hard


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear that mate. Once the newspapers get bored of reporting the doom, things will start to look up again


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Once the newspapers get bored of reporting the doom, things will start to look up again


Let's hope so.


----------

